# New species of betta!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was sent this little guy as an ocellata, but he it clearly not! Rutillans green as was just told to me  



Is it not freakin cute?!?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very interesting!
I read these guys(the males) can some of the most aggressive bettas going!
Betta Sp. Cf. Rutilans Green: Aggression and Other Ramblings - Red Wine Bettas


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes! You can see the little 'tude in his eyes now. He wants to dominate my 15 gallon but he will not. He is in a net right now.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ha!feisty little guy which makes him even cuter.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

Very beautiful and interesting. Very beautiful.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! This morning he is a bit mad as he is still in the breeders net. He would prefer to rule the tank I am sure but he can stay put for now.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

One must read more carefully..... under your name "wild betta trainer" uhhh.... your not kidding right? I thought I was a bit special teaching one of my more overzealous Oscar NOT to hang from my sleeve (skin) during feeding time by tapping him on the nose a great achievement! I really am interested in your line of work!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha its tamer. I like to tame the wilds hehehehe.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Farm said:


> One must read more carefully..... under your name "wild betta trainer" uhhh.... your not kidding right? I thought I was a bit special teaching one of my more overzealous Oscar NOT to hang from my sleeve (skin) during feeding time by tapping him on the nose a great achievement! I really am interested in your line of work!


haha lol.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

He is lovely. I have a single b. Sim in my 15 gallon because they all kept beating each other up. The other three I had went to other homes and my remaining guy, Popeye, rules his domain. He even nips me if I have to put my hand in the water. Lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you April! Ah the bellica complex! Never owned one of them myself but quite handsome fishes! 

This poor fella has been released from the net as he just seemed displeased. The female chann went straight to letting him know, this was her place, LOL. He seems a little upset at the hard knocks and she, mad a new fish is about but they should settle down. Will watch for body shots and pull him if needed.


----------

